# new project



## frodo (Jun 14, 2015)

found a new project ..i think i will try. with magnetic catch's

knotty pine,


----------



## elbo (Jun 14, 2015)

how well do you get along with your wife ?


----------



## zannej (Jun 14, 2015)

Well, I'd say that if the wife wasn't being civil, you could always use the headboard to bean her-- just open it up very quickly. 

That is actually a very awesome idea!

Have you ever looked at furniture traditions website? I think its .net... They make furniture with some hidden compartments. If you browse through their sets you can get some ideas. They make an armoire/tv stand that holds a flatscreen tv. The panel the TV is on swings out to reveal a gun safe.

I saw a bed with tufted leather that has two parts that fold down and the footboard is thick and has a storage compartment inside. It has a leather cushion on top and folds open.






Another idea: hinged footboard





Someone added that so they could access space under their bed when they built drawers underneath from some plans on Ana White's website.


----------



## Chris (Jun 15, 2015)

I like that idea. I need to get my wood shop set up.


----------



## frodo (Jun 15, 2015)

elbo said:


> how well do you get along with your wife ?





i am married to a firey red head, who does not take any flak from me

she is the yen to my yang,  the opposite of the same


----------



## frodo (Jun 15, 2015)

i like this one

http://a.gifb.in/022014/1394312242_gun_bed_with_hidden_compartment.gif


----------



## zannej (Jun 15, 2015)

frodo said:


> i like this one
> 
> http://a.gifb.in/022014/1394312242_gun_bed_with_hidden_compartment.gif


That is awesome!

I've always had a fascination with hidden compartments. I like hidden toekick drawers on things.


----------



## zannej (Jul 1, 2015)

What do you think of this idea?




And here's another idea:


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 1, 2015)

I think the sofa would be as uncomfortable as hell.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 1, 2015)

Well then, this one should make you drool......

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pYqquG27pg[/ame]


----------



## zannej (Jul 3, 2015)

Bah, it wants me to update Flash to watch the video and when I go to the site my browser blocks it because it says the adobe to load it is out-of-date. LOL.

Slownsteady, my sister had the same comment about the sofa. I think that would be the sofa you'd have the inlaws sit on-- or guests you weren't happy with. 

More ideas: http://thegunsman.com/2014/03/19-creative-hidden-gun-safe-ideas-your-home/


----------



## zannej (Jul 4, 2015)

Ok, finally got the video to load. Wow! That is AWESOME!!


----------

